# Rex X NZ? Will this work out at all?



## Cuttlefishherder

We have a Rex buck that needs to get a Doe or else. Our first female died spontaneously one day for no obvious reason, she was a Rex/ Lop cross. I checked on them at noon, they were fine, two hours later, shes dead as a door nail!

Now Bucky(the rex) needs a lady because that's the whole reason we got him, so can a rex breed with a NZ? Is it possible?


----------



## rabbitlady4433

I am not an experience rabbit person, and have only recently got into the rabbit business.  However I have a NZW doe, a Cali Buck (Who I hopes to breed to the NZ) and two Rex's.  So far my Cali Buck has not been at all interested in mating, so I paired my NZW with the Rex.  She had 8 kits born last week.  Though sadly she delivered in the middle of the night on the wire and it was cold so they all passed on.  So to answer your ?, yes it's possible.  A guy at the feed store told me that he bred the two types as a boy for the NZ size but the Rex fur.


----------



## Hooligan Farm

Yes a lot of people actually cross Rex with NZ. Thats  what I'm doing.


----------



## lovinglife

Hooligan Farm, I am curious, is there a specific reason for the Rex/NZ cross?


----------



## Hooligan Farm

lovinglife said:
			
		

> Hooligan Farm, I am curious, is there a specific reason for the Rex/NZ cross?


For me its what was available but people like Rex for fur but they are used for both. NZ has become commercial meat rabbit so they are bigger. People combine to get good fur and meat. I just had my first litter and she only had 3 but if there are males they won't make freezer camp cause I already had offers for them cause out here people are hurting for  bucks


----------



## rabbitlady4433

Hey Hooligan Farm, do you happen to be in Kansas?


----------



## Hooligan Farm

rabbitlady4433 said:
			
		

> Hey Hooligan Farm, do you happen to be in Kansas?


Nope I'm in New Jersey


----------



## Cuttlefishherder

Thats awesome to hear, We live in AZ and are currently looking for some ladies for our Rex.

 Thanks for your help! X)


----------



## RabbitMage

Unrelated question: how does one herd cuttlefish?


----------



## Bunnylady

The standard, full-sized Rex (as apposed to the Mini Rex) is supposed to have commercial type, being a dual-purpose breed (meat and fur). You might get a slightly better dress-out from a Rex/NZ cross (hybrid vigor and all that), but a good Rex won't be far off from the meaty ideal of the commercial breeds. Since the gene causing the Rex coat  is recessive, you wouldn't get Rex-coated offspring in the first generation of this cross. If you bred two of the F1 generation together, or saved a doe and bred her back to her Rex sire, you should get Rex coats in the next generation.


----------



## Cuttlefishherder

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> The standard, full-sized Rex (as apposed to the Mini Rex) is supposed to have commercial type, being a dual-purpose breed (meat and fur). You might get a slightly better dress-out from a Rex/NZ cross (hybrid vigor and all that), but a good Rex won't be far off from the meaty ideal of the commercial breeds. Since the gene causing the Rex coat  is recessive, you wouldn't get Rex-coated offspring in the first generation of this cross. If you bred two of the F1 generation together, or saved a doe and bred her back to her Rex sire, you should get Rex coats in the next generation.


So then keep a girl and breed her with daddy? For lovely rex coats we could do that, but would the inbreeding hurt the offspring? We don't want two headed mutant babies hopping around lol!

And on cuttlefish herding, you must gain their trust and become pod favorite, then you have a loyal herd of cuttlefish.


----------



## Hooligan Farm

Cuttlefishherder said:
			
		

> Bunnylady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The standard, full-sized Rex (as apposed to the Mini Rex) is supposed to have commercial type, being a dual-purpose breed (meat and fur). You might get a slightly better dress-out from a Rex/NZ cross (hybrid vigor and all that), but a good Rex won't be far off from the meaty ideal of the commercial breeds. Since the gene causing the Rex coat  is recessive, you wouldn't get Rex-coated offspring in the first generation of this cross. If you bred two of the F1 generation together, or saved a doe and bred her back to her Rex sire, you should get Rex coats in the next generation.
> 
> 
> 
> So then keep a girl and breed her with daddy? For lovely rex coats we could do that, but would the inbreeding hurt the offspring? We don't want two headed mutant babies hopping around lol!
> 
> And on cuttlefish herding, you must gain their trust and become pod favorite, then you have a loyal herd of cuttlefish.
Click to expand...

Possible but unlikely. Just don't do brother and sister


----------



## Bossroo

When I worked at UCD, we needed animals that were as close to a clone as possible.   I took a line of inbred mice and then bred bother x sister, mother x son, father x daughter for 27 generations with no ill effects whatsoever. Did similar breedings in rats, guiney pigs, chickens and rabbits with no problems.


----------



## Cuttlefishherder

Bossroo said:
			
		

> When I worked at UCD, we needed animals that were as close to a clone as possible.   I took a line of inbred mice and then bred bother x sister, mother x son, father x daughter for 27 generations with no ill effects whatsoever. Did similar breedings in rats, guiney pigs, chickens and rabbits with no problems.


Oh wow, so I guess we'll worry less then! That must have been a cool job...


----------



## Hooligan Farm

Bossroo said:
			
		

> When I worked at UCD, we needed animals that were as close to a clone as possible.   I took a line of inbred mice and then bred bother x sister, mother x son, father x daughter for 27 generations with no ill effects whatsoever. Did similar breedings in rats, guiney pigs, chickens and rabbits with no problems.


Wow, when I had show dogs and bloodline crossed at like great grandfather we had some strange pups. But I'm planning on line breeding to get the fur (or should I say my 13yr old son is, he wrote his business plan with little sis....I'm so proud of them  )


----------



## Bossroo

Years ago we got a 7 years old female Boxer with AKC papers for our kids as the owners were moving clean accross the country.  I found her breeders lived 30 miles away from us.  They bred Boxers and had top show champion dogs. We bred her to her grandfather ( himslf line bred to his grandfather) 3 times before she was hit by a car and had to be put down. Had 5 pups per litter , all healthy... she produced 4 champions for us. most of the females were sold to breeders.


----------



## CrimsonRose

line breeding usually has no ill effects if dealing with healthy animals... but if you have a bad genetic trait and keep line breeding that bad trait may get worse with each breeding... But as long as you don't breed 2 animals with the same unhealthy or bad trait you should be perfectly fine...


----------



## therealsilkiechick

u can breed father to daughter, mother to son and half brother/sisters but not brother sister from same litter.  if u if really needed to u can breed brother/sister from same litter once and out cross their babies after that to unrelated to line breed but i'd not inbreed and keep inbreeding anything closer than that or more often it will cause problems if done to much.


----------



## johny2hats

does this really matter if you are goin to eat them


----------

